# Inventive methods for drying/keeping wood from molding before use



## ejo4041 (Nov 11, 2013)

Some thought I had, which everyone is free to comment on how dumb they sound:

-Some sort of fan inside a duct that runs through a fire then into a box where wood is drying. I like to save money wherever I can, this method would be almost free.

-Sealing wood with anchor seal and then submerging in a bucket of water. Could also try without anchor seal. Could also throw some bleach in there.

The thing is that I don't have a lathe yet, and my kiln is full/sealed for the winter. I cut some wood a few weeks ago and left it in my basement, needless to say, it got moldy, even some of the sealed stuff.

I would hate to cut up a bunch of stuff just to see it mold. Stuff doesn't mold too much outside, but then I need to build some covering device to keep the rain off but still allow airflow.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2013)

You'd have to be very careful pumping in hot air - too fast drying will wreck the wood. Mold needs four things to thrive: suitable temperature, oxygen, food, and sufficient moisture. Eliminating one of these elements can prevent fungal growth. The best way to combat mold growth is to control the moisture content (get it below 20%). Lumber at moisture contents greater than 20% without drying can allow mold to develop if the other three elements are right too. 

So I don't know if that answers your question, but there's not may shortcuts to drying wood properly, and drying wood properly is the best way to avoid mold growth.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 11, 2013)

Mold: It kinda detracts from the sandwich's appeal for sure, but I don't get the fuss about mold on wood. Mold forms on the surface, can be washed off easily or cut away, doesn't affect one's health and in only some isolated cases, will it color the interior of the wood in an undesirable way.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2013)

Mold decreases drying efficiency of lumber and so it does increase drying defects. And while mold doesn't hurt the wood structure, if left unchecked it can lead to permanent staining such as sap stain. Plus, when you're planing and processing several thousand board feet or more of moldy lumber, your light bulb will come on and you will do what you can to avoid having to deal with it the next time. because it stinks, can be slimy, and increases the BF weight (traps water) so you're having to handle extra weight when you process a lot of lumber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ejo4041 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. This is more about small pieces that I am just messing around with while I wait for my whole kiln to dry. So, stuff that fits into a small bucket or smaller. I may try leaving pieces outside for a bit before bringing inside. Lots of people have told me not to dry inside. I have two large chunks of oak that I rolled inside a couple months ago which are doing fine and one small cant.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2013)

Small pieces can be placed in your fridge. Removes the "warm" element. Does tend to create the "WTF is this doing in the refrigerator!" element from the wife though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ejo4041 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice, so maybe just out on the porch will be enough since it has started to get cold here.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah. one of the elements is warmth. I'd have to look for it again but i want to say around 50F - anything below that and most molds will not grow although some strains can. And as long as the RH is below ~90% most molds will not grow either. Byt some can. I throw in the "some can" caveats because if I don't we will get members saying _"Hey! The axhraetmoduim smiraywivz strain can grow at 39F and 88%RH!"_

But *most* molds will not flourish in lower temps and RH.


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mold decreases drying efficiency of lumber and so it does increase drying defects. And while mold doesn't hurt the wood structure, if left unchecked it can lead to permanent staining such as sap stain. Plus, when you're planing and processing several thousand board feet or more of moldy lumber, your light bulb will come on and you will do what you can to avoid having to deal with it the next time. because it stinks, can be slimy, and increases the BF weight (traps water) so you're having to handle extra weight when you process a lot of lumber.



I had never seen the lumber producers in these parts make any effort to control mold, so I had not thought of the consequences of dealing with it in large quantities in the southern regions. I can't see it being a problem for the turner-in-the-garage kinda guy, but if anyone has some real nice chunks of figured wood that has been "ruined" by mold, bag it up and send it to me......I'll take care of the problem for you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2013)

This is probably over simplified, but I think of the drying process for turning blanks like this:

If it's molding, it's not drying fast enough. If it's cracking, it's drying too fast.

The trouble is that every timber is a bit different, and the environment(temp/humidity) is changing all the time. I'm still very early on my learning curve for how to best treat wood in my shop, but that's part of the fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Knotholeexoticwood (Nov 12, 2013)

Have


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 15, 2013)

it just came to me while in the tree stand you just have to use it up quicker


----------



## ejo4041 (Nov 15, 2013)

Knotholeexoticwood said:


> Have you thought about a dehumidifier. I heard of guys using them in their small sheds and drying their wood that way. I thought about building a box that would fit around the dehumidifier and a opening about 6 or 8" to let air flow throw with out burning up the dehumidifier. Basicly it like a small kiln.


Yea, I have thought about the dehumidifier method. I may end up building something like that in the basement.


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Nov 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Small pieces can be placed in your fridge. Removes the "warm" element. Does tend to create the "WTF is this doing in the refrigerator!" element from the wife though.


 Kevin, What happens if you freeze it, unwrapped? The local have Giant freezer warehouses that they use in mostly peanut processing. A few years back some of the people that worked there said that anything put in there would dry out. They also said I could put some wood in there and try it. As usual I started wondering around and forgot about it. What effect would a deep freezer have?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2013)

Steve, I never heard of wrapping the wood and I never did it the few times I froze blanks. I started doing it thinking I was killing bugs but of course that doesn't kill the larvae. I ended up seeing that the MC was brought down fairly well. I never did it enough to really learn what the heck I was doing, but wood will dry in freezing weather just like clothes. Spekaing of wood I got to get gone I have a date with a couple of big FBE . . . . .


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Nov 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Steve, I never heard of wrapping the wood and I never did it the few times I froze blanks. I started doing it thinking I was killing bugs but of course that doesn't kill the larvae. I ended up seeing that the MC was brought down fairly well. I never did it enough to really learn what the heck I was doing, but wood will dry in freezing weather just like clothes. Spekaing of wood I got to get gone I have a date with a couple of big FBE . . . . .


 I never heard of wrapping wood or freeze drying wood either. I have heard of and drank freeze dried coffee (nasty stuff, but if it is all you have it is ok). I just wanted to make clear that if you wrapped it ,it would not lose moisture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

